# no network, net.eth0 vs net.eth1 [solved]

## h2sammo

i have installed a video decoder in the mini pci slot of the wireless nic in my appletv and now it is relying on its Realtek 8139 ethernet controller with the LAN wire connected to the back of the box for a network connection. the controller is listed by the lspci command but i dont know what driver it needs and if the module is active, etc.

ifconfig shows lo and eth0 but neither are connected.  my wireless connection used to be setup on eth1 and that network displays in /etc/init.d.  net.eth0 however is NOT present in /etc/init.d

the command /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start returns a "no such file or directory" error message of course. i am not sure how to fix this. please help me get this box on the network.

thank youLast edited by h2sammo on Sun Mar 07, 2010 1:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 is nothing but symlink to net.lo.

If eth0 is seen by ifconfig then driver is loaded.

Settings go into /etc/conf.d/net.

All this is in Gentoo Handbook. How did you install Gentoo?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8#doc_chap2

----------

## h2sammo

thank you for the symlink clarification.

i solved the problem this way:

```
# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.eth0

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

# rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

----------

